# Nimisila Shore Fishing



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations for shore fishing Nimisila Reservoir? Mostly fishing for bass, but do have some smaller tackle for gills/crappie, and catfish. Went there 2 weeks or so ago but had no luck. Spent most of the time around the state park area, and the small causeway-like area on Christmas just south of the park entrance. Saw a decent sized bass there, parked near the shore but couldn't get it to bite. Had a jig on one rod, a swimbait on another, and the a shaky head jig with various plastics on a third. 

I'm sure the cold weather today/tomorrow and wind isn't going to make things any better, but I was planning on heading down there to do some photography either way. Not sure if there are any other ponds/streams within 10-15 min from there - don't make it down to the area often.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Its been slow for us. I'm guessing water temps still low, hopefully next couple weeks warm things up and get things going..


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

the water temp was 57 last Sunday and we all know it went down in the last week. I will be out Tuesday and Wednesday afternoons, hopefully there will be something worth talking about.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

There are many parking spots scattered all over the lake. You may also want to try north reservoir. Nice shore access there on a trail you can walk


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

It was definitely a bust this Saturday. Wind was crazy, so I fished some calmer pockets with no luck. Saw 2 guys on boats near the campground area, but didn't see either of them land any. Only saw 1 other person shore fishing. Guess I'll wait a few weeks before heading back down there. Water was pretty damn cold.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Water temp was down to 52.6 to 53.4 on the west side out of the Main st. launch. I saw bass on beds in the cove south of the ramp and on on a main lake point with a gravel to sand bottom.
coldest i have ever seen them bedding in that lake, before today it was 58 degrees. just goes to show you when they commit to the spawn they commit.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently so. Didn't see any beds from shore when I fished, but maybe it'll be worth a trip down there this Saturday before the rain comes in the afternoon/Sunday morning, especially with the rivers up by me (Rocky and Black River) most likely blown out with the rain later this week.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

I was catching them off beds a week ago, nothing when I went back yesterday


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent day today. Lots of lockjaw/finicky bass, but got a few to bite (smaller ones spit the hook mid air before I could flip them onto shore).


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

They were on fire at the branch from around 530 am til about 9 am. Some whites hitting as well. 1 was 15 inch. Musky also


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is the musky just alittle 27 inch


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nimicilla is a tough lake to shore fish. It's fished heavy for one thing. The crappie never did stack up in many of the spots they did last year. My wife and I fished it heavy this spring. Tried every spot I caught them in last year. Caught about a dozen crappie total. We did better with the gills but nothing big. We had better luck at long lake below the spillway. Caught a 15 in largemouth and some huge gills and rock bass yesterday. Our nimicilla fishing is done for the year. Good success to everyone.


----------

